# Conectar por RS-485 Varios variadores de frecuencia



## capitanp (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola como estan, tengo que conectar varios variadores de frecuencia (8) DELTA VDF-E a cada uno independientemente se le tiene que variar la velocidad desde un comando centralizado a unos 30mts, los variadores se encuentran en un solo tablero, 
Puedo probar con mallar independientemente cada comando de cada variador (pote/star/stop) puede funcionar pero hay una leve probabilidad de que el ruido de el cableado interfiera con la señal AV1
Si opto por RS-485 usaria un modulo de adquisicion de datos como este

8_channels_0_5v_0_10v_4_20ma_analog_inputs_16bits_adc_connet_to_ethernet_through_tcpip_to_rs485_converter

El cual puedo programar a que direccion enviar cada dato de cada puerto

Mi problema es que no consigo nada parecido , si alguien me podria orientar en algun modulo parecido se los agradeceria

Tambien pense en una interface HMI pero para la practica de uso por el personal no es muy conveniente

Saludos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 10, 2013)

Hola Capitan!!!

Estos VFD no tienen puerto de comunicación o en caso extremo un modulo adicional para colocarle la direccion y el arbol Modbus para que tu jales los datos a un PLC???

Por que de tener comunicacion ese modulo de adquisición de datos sobraría!!!

Que referencia son los VFD????

He revisado el manual y este equipo si tiene puerto de comunicacion


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> ...Puedo probar con mallar independientemente cada comando de cada variador (pote/star/stop) puede funcionar pero hay una leve probabilidad de que el ruido de el cableado interfiera con la señal AV1


Las entradas Start/Stop no suelen ser de alta impedancia y la señal del pote se filtra internamente ==> Me parece poco probable que el ruido pueda causar problemas.  Salvo claro, que sea bestial 

En la planta tenemos cableados de ~25m en tableros con variadores que van desde PLCs a potes, pulsadores etc, algunos con cables mallados y otros comunardos.
Para dar una referencia del nivel de ruido, solamente hubo problemas con la señal de shunts --> Y como no iban a dar!  Si son señales de miliVolts   (aunque iba sumado un problema de masas)


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Capitan!!!
> 
> Estos VFD no tienen puerto de comunicación o.......



Si son ese modelo y si tiene puerto RS-485



Eduardo, hoy probe conectar un motor sin cable mallado y entrelazar bien juntito el pote con un mallado poniendo el osciloscopio en AV1 y masa, No hubo problema alguno 

Cada motor lo estoy conectando con una cable mallado hasta el variador tambien, creo que no voy a tener poblema

El tablero es el de la foto


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 10, 2013)

No te confíes usa un buen apantallamiento para los cables del pote!!!

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 4, 2018)

Juassss, después de estos años conecte todos por RS485 a un HMI y sigue funcionando perfecto


PD: si, sin PLC de por medio


----------

